# Dufour Atoll 43



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested to hear from anyone with first hand knowledge (second hand would do) on the sailing ability of the Dufour Atoll series. How does she handle? Can she go close to the wind? Tacking? Heeling? Responsiveness? Any thought you have would be appreciated. 

Double helm control. I''m assuming that''s due to the large galley/salon right in front of the helm, and a helmsman would have to shift from one side to the other to see what coming at them. Is this an awkward setup?

What about storage? Bluewater crusing the Carribean could be in our future, and the price of these boats seems reasonable. Thanks.


----------



## redoz (Apr 20, 2010)

Im interested to hear wether you got any feed back on the dufour Atoll 43


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, they ain't pretty....










We've seen a few of these down in the Caribbean... odd ducks with that covered cockpit/galley/lounge. With such a large doghouse the sight lines would be horrible from a central wheel, so I suppose that's one rationale for the twin wheels (other than it's trendy but these are not really new boats)

I imagine they are based on otherwise standard Dufour hulls so they probably sail not too bad as long as the deck layout isn't hugely compromised by the huge covered area.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*I delivered one.......*

Run, do not walk....run away from this unmitigated piece of S%^t.......

Horrible sailor, horrible rigging, weird cabins, sails like a pig......

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What the hell happened to that boat????


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Its was a hybrid....*

of a cat layout in a monohull. They managed to combine the worst qualities of both types of vessels into one boat. I almost never criticize a boat in front of the owners but this one left me speechless.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like the cabin of a Lagoon or Fountaine Pajot got stuck on a monohull.. UGH...



gtod25 said:


> of a cat layout in a monohull. They managed to combine the worst qualities of both types of vessels into one boat. I almost never criticize a boat in front of the owners but this one left me speechless.


----------



## redoz (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, sounds like a dog...
Any thoughts on any thing else, dont want to live in a submarine though


----------



## Bliss42 (May 12, 2010)

Redoz I own an Atoll 43 and have for the past 6 years. I don't agree with either the descriptions of the boat, hull or sailing ability. First the hull is designed by Phillipe Briand. He knows a thing or two about yachts. Second, I am not sure what the delivery trip was that created the impression it was a pig but apart from going to windward, especially in a chop, when it does not point well, it performs better than could be expected from first glance. It does however need to be sailed and some thought given to sail balance. But so does every yacht, Atoll demanding a bit more care than most to obtain proper performance. Third, the amenity of the yacht far outweighs any reservations about its looks. It is a party upstairs, sleep downstairs configuration. The galley and saloon are on the one level and adjacent, separated only by a huge fridge and cupboard. Deck space is expansive. It may not be to everyone's taste but she was a very successful charter boat for 5 years and kept by me after that for private use. My family love it. It is not a passage maker. Although having said that we have done many miles inside the Barrier Reef. 
Last, I spent 12 months with my family cruising in a "submarine" and apart from foul weather or adverse conditions the Atoll was far far preferable. Go have another look at one. Regards


----------



## redoz (Apr 20, 2010)

*Atoll 43*

Thanks Bliss42,
appreciate the effort with the reply. The living space is what Im after as you suggested. I was looking at one in the Carribean, Im in Perth, so sounds like bringing it home might be testing. Sounds good as a coastal cruiser or island hopper with plenty of party room. How does she go for speed?
cheers


----------



## Bliss42 (May 12, 2010)

Never dealt with bringing boat from o/s to Oz but do note with strong $A the price of ex charter Atoll's is pretty attractive. It is a party boat, good for the holiday cruise and fun times in the sun. Mine now runs a 56 hp Yanmar. They came with 62hp Nanni's. Easy 7kts under motor, probably a bit more in flat water if you were in a screaming hurry. Under sail depends on windward or running. If you need to get anywhere to windward in a hurry use the motor. If you have the luxury of the breeze expect 5-6kts.


----------



## dennisgi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi

While they are not the prettiest boats and sailability has been comprimised for liveability they look like what I want to buy. My question is not about speed or pointing ability but safety in a sea if caught out. Bliss42 you talk about it not being a passage maker. Why is this?

gtod25 you talk about doing a delivery. I have raced boats and cruised boats for decades but how safe do you think the boat is and how secure is the stern area in a large following sea. Also rightability given that they appear to have not a lot of weight in what is a short keel.

Thanks

Denis


----------

